# Que puerto utilizar para este proyecto y como?



## luigi2304 (May 23, 2008)

Estoy realizando un proyecto con triacs, para ser mas exactos un controlador de intensidad luminosa, el circuito si lo tengo, es mas esta en el archivo anexo y funciona perfectamente.
El problema no es el circuito sino que ahora el maestro que nos puso el proyecto, nos pidio que no se controlara de esta forma, sino por medio de la computadora ( con las flechitas de la computadora), me han dicho que utilize un puerto de la computadora, el problema es que no se cual y no se como conectarlo al circuito.

si alguien pudiera ayudarme se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Puedes reemplazar la resistencia variable de 470K por un LDR iluminado por un led y ambos encapsulados en un tubito oscuro, a este led le envias una tension variable desde el puerto paralelo.
Busca en el foro " R2R ", con esto te armas un conversor D-A que regule la intensidad del led, este regula la resistencia y esta regula el disparo del triac

Sensillo, economico, tu maestro contento, tu trabajas poco y todos felices

Ahora que si quieres algo mas sofisticado, busca "Dimmer controlado por corriente continua"


----------



## MaMu (May 24, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Puedes reemplazar la resistencia variable de 470K por un LDR iluminado por un led y ambos encapsulados en un tubito oscuro, a este led le envias una tension variable desde el puerto paralelo.
> Busca en el foro " R2R ", con esto te armas un conversor D-A que regule la intensidad del led, este regula la resistencia y esta regula el disparo del triac
> 
> Sensillo, economico, tu maestro contento, tu trabajas poco y todos felices
> ...



Exelente!


----------



## pepechip (May 24, 2008)

otra forma puede ser utilizando 2 bit del puerto paralelo. Uno de ellos lo utilizas de entrada, por donde deves de meter unos impulsos sincronizados con el paso por cero de la tension de red, para ello puedes utilizar un simple optoacoplador.
El otro bit lo utilizas como salida para controlar otro optoacoplador que controlara el triac.
Aunque este circuito no tiene ninguna similitud con el esquema que tu has subido.


----------



## luigi2304 (May 25, 2008)

ok ya entendi, pero ahora el problema es mayor, que ahora nos dieron otro circuito, es el anexo a la respuesta.
ahora el maestro quiere que con el puerto paralelo manipulemos la misma intensidad del foco pero que tenga 4 o mas variaciones, es decir cuatro o mas cambios de intensidad de la lampara.
mi duda es ¿que puedo utilizar de intermedio entre los pines de salida del puerto paralelo y el circuito? o ¿Que dispositivo del circuito puedo manipular para alcanzar estas 4 o mas variaciones?


----------



## eb7ctx (May 26, 2008)

Hola, con la salida digital es "jodio" el asunto pues te varia solo dos estados on/off pero puedes usar corte por frecuencia, osea mandas sonido, a mas bajo la puerta se abre menos veces en un tiempo dado y a mas frecuencia la puerta se abre mas veces , creando el efecto de mas luminosidad o menos luminosidad con toda la gama de brillo de la lampara (dentro de una gama visible por la retina)

Para enlace computador circuito regulador puedes usar dos sistemas.

1º .- con un par de condensadores en cada uno de los hilos de no mas 220 nf 400 o mas vol. y lo tienes aislado (baja seguridad)
2º .- con un trasformador de audio pequeño, recuperado de una radio de transistores vieja (alta seguridad)

Suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2008)

luigi2304

Veo que no leiste o no entendiste lo que te comente ni lo que te comento "Pepechip"


----------



## pepechip (May 26, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> luigi2304
> 
> Veo que no leiste o no entendiste lo que te comente ni lo que te comento "Pepechip"



Yo creo que ya ni siquiera se acuerda del esquema que puso en el primer post, ya que el nuevo esquema  es casi identico.

hasta luego, me voy.


----------



## luigi2304 (May 27, 2008)

No es para que se molesten en verdad les agradezco lo que me explicaron y estoy utilizando esa teoria para llevar a cabo el circuito, lo que pasa que el maestro no se convence de esa forma de conectar el circuito, no le convence el LDR y me pidio que buscara alguna otra forma, he checado el dimmer y es buen proyecto, pero es un poco mas complicado en cuanto a mi economia. 

Espero no se molesten por eso, puesto que entiendo la reputacion que tienen en el foro.

De hecho tengo una duda, si aun tienen las ganas de ayudarme se los agradecere.
¿Puedo utilizar un voltage de 120 v de entrada y si requiero de algo para compensar esa disminucion de voltage? (es respecto al primer circuito)

¿Me sirve para el circuito un DAC0800?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2008)

La digitalizar el dimer SOLO necesitas:

Una PC con salida puerto paralelo
Un puñado de resistencias
Un resistor LDR (Light Dependent Resistor)
Un led preferentemente blanco
El dimmer que ya armaste


----------

